# parti pris



## paosasha

Como traduciriais: Ce parti pris

Muchas gracias de antemano.

Besos

Le Robert qui ne cache pas son goût pour les néologismes, s'efforce toujours d'en consommer avec discernement. *Ce parti pris*, parfois politiquement incorrect, est consideré comme une derive par la maison rivale.

Gracias


----------



## Gévy

Gracias, ya está claro:

un "parti pris": un choix, une décision personnelle sur laquelle nous sommes inflexibles.

Te diría "esta política", pero como después viene "politicamente incorrecta", entonces no te vale. Pero este es el sentido. 

No sé muy bien qué proponerte... No estoy muy inspirada.

A ver qué dicen los demás.

Un beso,

Gévy


----------



## paosasha

Muchas gracias Gévy, quizás *Postura *estaría bien ¿no?

Bsos


----------



## totor

O *decisión*.


----------



## Gévy

Postura me parece perfecta, sí. ¡Bravo !

También había barajeado la posibilidad de "decisión", pero me parece menos lograda que postura.

Un beso,

Gévy


----------



## matiel

quelle traduction pour : parti pris ? Merci !


----------



## GURB

Hola
"La primera cuestión que hay que plantearse antes de emprender la tarea de elaboración de un diccionario..." reza la primera frase de la introducción del CLAVE. El Robert se ha planteado la cuestión de los neologismos; por lo tanto yo diría: *Este planteamiento... *(_postura_ me parece convenir también)
Un saludo


----------



## rightbabel

Hola amigos:

Contexto: Documento jurídico que hace una lista de acciones jurídicas que se deberán tomar en caso de violencia de género. El "il" se refiere al documento.

Frase: "Il évite aussi les partis pris idéologiques et les jugements de valeur qui plombent souvent le travail des associations impliquées dans ces questions". 

El "pris" me confunde porque si fuera con "partis", ¿no sería "prises"? 

Mi traducción: "Evita igualmente los partidos XXX ideológicamente y los juicios de valor que a menudo XXX el trabajo de las asociaciones implicadas en estos asuntos".


****
Regla 10
Martine (Mod...) 


¿Alguién me ayuda?

Muchas gracias


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenos días, bonjour



rightbabel said:


> El "pris" me confunde porque si fuera con "partis", ¿no sería "prises"?


Diccionario de la casa:





> III parti m


La "m" significa: masculino.
_Partis pris_ es correcto

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## victorio

Hay un aspecto de este compuesto que nadie apunta (y creo que es la razón por la cual muchas veces se usa como préstamo: "parti pris", lo vemos en textos españoles o catalanes) porque no existe un equivalente exacto: a menudo designa, parafrásticamente, "una toma de postura previa", no es una decisión, es la "elección" de una decisión que se ha hecho de antemano. Lo dice la propia expresión, en realidad: uno que "ya ha tomado partido" por algo antes de actuar. ¿Estais de acuerdo? (Ya sé que no aporto ninguna solución fácil, simplemente intento arrojar luz sobre el término...)
Victorio


----------



## Gévy

¡Hola Victorio y bienvenido entre nosotros ! 

Sí, efectivamente, encierra la idea de una postura preconcebida e inflexible: un prejuicio.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## lube

Hola a todos,
siguiendo la línea de victorio, yo diría que a simple vista "ce parti pris" sería "esta toma de partido", en el sentido de tomar una determinación sobre algo ¿no?


----------



## Rintoul

Buenas tardes a todos

Yo diría la frase así:

"Evita también los apriorismos ideológicos y los juicios de valor..."

Saludos

Rintoul


----------



## Yul

En effet, "parti-pris" (peut s'écrire avec ou sans trait d'union) : Idée préconçue, préjugé; choix arbitraire (Antidote).

Yul


----------



## Víctor Pérez

En política, *le parti pris*, equivale a *la obediencia de partido*, hoy tan de actualidad...

También puede ser una *arbitrariedad*.


----------



## Debaires

Gracias si alguien puede ayudarme con la traducción de "Partis Pris"
en el siguiente contexto:

Il faut tenir compte de:
1) Risques
2) Partis Pris

Intento con :    " Decisiones tomadas"


----------



## Aire_Azul

Hola, Debaires,

Creo que de puede traducir por "prejuicios", ya que alude a la falta de objectividad.
Un saludo.

Josiane


----------



## Debaires

Hummmm,  no lo veo...
Se trata de una propuesta de fabricación de 
insumos para máquinas agrícolas,
en la que se describen los pro y los contra
Tienen que resolver algunos problemas
sobre si fabrican estos insumos o no y 
para eso se hace esta propuesta

Gracias por la intención


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Yo, en este contexto, lo traduciría por *opiniones*.

(Nota paralela: 
*** regla 15. Paquita (moderadora)


----------



## Petit Robert

¡Hola!

Estoy de acuerdo con Victorio. En efecto-_*Parti pris*_-(que no es un prejuicio), es una elección de la cual procederán las cosas relativas a ella. Se dice, por ejemplo: que un artista tiene un _*parti pris estético*_.... Esto corresponde a una postura suya respecto al arte; es una elección estética suya y de ella va a depender todo un aspecto de su trabajo: El periodo azul de Picasso es un *parti pris: *el de pintar en azul: todas sus obras de aquella época se refieren a aquel _*parti pris*_.

Cordialmente,
Petit Robert


----------



## Lucas515

Je crois avoir trouvé au détour d'une lecture une expression qui pourrait convenir dans le cas de parti pris = "engagement partisan", "prise de position" : "posiciones tomadas":
_("A diferencia de la mayoría de los novelistas hoy, él tiene posiciones tomadas y da la impresión de sufrir un poco de más" ), source: _http://www.revistaenie.clarin.com/literatura/ficcion/Jonathan_Franzen-Freedom_0_404959508.html.


----------



## Petit Robert

Gracias! Es interesante esta propuesta: "posiciones tomadas"; si, me parece bien!

Cordialmente,
Petit Robert


----------



## FYZA

Hola, creo que aún hay otra posibilidad en español.
Contexto: estoy haciendo un análisis sociológico sobre una situación laboral y quiero traducir la frase:
"Estas dos características le dan otro color al vuelo. Es posible que sea un sesgo mío"
Y propongo:
"Ces deux caractéristiques donnent une autre couleur au vol. C'est peut-être mon parti pris"
La pregunta es si podemos, en este caso, traducir "sesgo" por "parti pris". En sociología tener un sesgo es introducir nuestra propia visión (notre regard) sobre aquello que estamos observando.
¿Qué os parece?


----------



## Lucas515

En el caso de la sociología, el término más habitual en los estudios redactados en francés sería un "biais", y en tu caso pondría "c'est peut-être un biais de ma part". Lo que pasa pensándolo bien, es que sesgo denota en este contexto un resultado involuntario ("quizá miro un fenómeno con una falta de objetividad pero es sin querer, es a pesar mío") cuando "parti pris" parece más activo y consciente. 
Pero de forma general creo que "sesgo" (sobreentendido "sesgo asumido por el locutor") y "parti pris" cuadran muy bien.


----------



## ComicMonster

Creo que también puede ser interesante, cuando se pretende orientar la traducción en el sentido de "prejuicio", aunque sin llegar a la en ocasiones drástica y peyorativa acepción que tiene esa palabra en español, la alternativa de "presupuesto", en la acepción que da el DRAE en quinto lugar: "Propósito formado por el entendimiento y aceptado por la voluntad". 

Saludos, 

CM


----------



## R2RITO

Hola a todos. Estoy tratando de traducir "parti pris architectural"
Las propuestas de posición, postura, opinión y arbitrariedad no me convencen, sabiendo que cada una tiene equivalente en francés, y "parti pris" tiene un matiz y sentido diferente de "position, posture, opinion y choix arbitraire".
Por ahora las propuestas que mas me convencieron, al menos por la fidelidad al sentido francés, fueron "posición tomada" y "planteamiento".
Optaría con las respuestas actuales o por "posición tomada arquitectónica" (suena algo pesado) o "planteamiento arquitectónico".

Para ayudar un poquito voy a dar dos o tres ejemplos del uso de "parti pris architectural" en francés. "L'usage exclusif du bambou dans ce projet relève d'un parti pris architectural s'inscrivant dans une démarche de ..." - "La porosité de la double peau exprimée par la résille en metal déployé est un parti pris de l'architecte afin de renforcer l'effet de ..."
Un "parti pris" en arquitectura es una regla (non-imposée par la règlementation) que se impone un arquitecto en un proyecto. Es un termino que sirve para explicar una decisión que no tiene a juro explicación lógica. También puede servir para justificar un error o un olvido : "l'absence d'ouvertures dans le bâtiment est un parti pris architectural visant à critiquer ..." "l'absence de murs porteurs dans le bâtiment est un parti pris de l'architecte, responsable de centaines de morts ..." et ainsi de suite.

Je vous prie de pardonnez mes longueurs, mais elles traduisent un parti pris visant à rendre ce post le plus clair possible.
Si tenéis propuestas, estaría yo encantado.

Saludos.

R2RITO


----------



## beatriz luna

*Nueva pregunta*​
Buenas noches, me permito recurrir a este foro porque soy una novata en esto de la traducción, no hablo bien francés y necesito entender un texto de un capítulo de un libro de teoría teatral. El título del cap´tu es "Partis pris" y no tengo la menor idea de a qué se refiere, en un traductor en línea lo traducen como "Prejuicios" y en otro como "Sesgos".
Alguien podría darme una luz sobre esta expresión?
Mil gracias de antemano.


----------



## Paquita

Hola Beatriz:

Bienvenida entre nosotros 

He unido tu pregunta a un hilo existente sobre esta expresión en el cual puedes ver varios sentidos entre los cuales "prejuicios"

No veo en qué contexto lo pueden traducir como "sesgos"...(puede que los haya, pero no se me ocurren)

Para ayudarte, necesitamos entender de qué va la cosa. Si es título de capítulo, debes entender leyéndolo a qué se refieren...Por otra parte, "parti" se suele utilizar en singular. El plural puede indicar un juego de palabras con "partis" = partidos (como los partidos políticos) o, aunque lo dudo,  el participio del verbo "partir" = salidos, idos de viaje... No afirmo nada, solo te quiero indicar que así, sin más circunstancias, puede querer decir cualquier cosa... o varias a la vez.

Danos todas las pistas de las que dispones...

UN saludo

Paquita (moderadora)

PD: parti pris aparece en el diccionario francés aquí: 
http://www.cnrtl.fr/definition/parti
en B 2 b)

Y aquí verás otro contexto en el que se discutió bastante el sentido: http://forum.wordreference.com/threads/le-parti-pris-dun-portrait-artistique.931207/


----------



## Henry Days

Si es un libro de teoría teatral, posiblemente en el capítulo se "tome partido" por algunos enfoques teóricos en detrimento de otros. Una traducción posible es "posicionamientos".


----------



## meryyou

NUEVA PREGUNTA​
Bonjour tout le monde !

J'ai un petit problème avec cette phrase parce que je n'arrive pas à comprendre l'expression en gras ci-dessous.
Je ne suis pas très sûre si cela a quelque chose à voir avec le sens de se positionner pour ou contre quelque chose ("prendre parti pour ou contre"), car si c'est le cas, je ne sais pas vraiment comment l'interpréter.

- C’est pour cela que ce magasin est tombé sous le charme de la marque française X *au parti pris différent*.

- Es por eso que esta tienda ha sucumbido a los encantos de la marca francesa X ¿?

Contexte: c'est la présentation d'une marque de jouets pour expliquer pourquoi le magasin a décidé de commercialiser ce produit.

Merci et bonne soirée ! 

María


----------



## Paquita

> *PARTI : Définition de PARTI
> b)* _Parti(-)pris_, subst. masc.
> − _Vieilli_ ou _Littér._ Décision irrévocable, idée arrêtée.
> ♦ _De parti pris._ Après avoir pris position, avoir réfléchi.
> − _Péj._ Opinion préconçue, choix arbitraire. Synon. _partialité, préjugé, prévention.Le mode de publication d'un livre par feuilletons (...). Je n'ai là-dessus aucun parti-pris ni aucun préjugé; des noms illustres ont consacré ce procédé excellent de publication_ (Hugo,_Corresp._, 1866, p.531):


Lo entiendo como un objetivo, una idea, una decisión...una forma distinta de pensar ¿una orientación?¿un enfoque?¿un concepto?
No se trata de tomar partido pro o contra algo o alguien sino de tomar una decisión y llevarla a cabo sin volver atrás tratándose de juguetes, por ejemplo, hacer juguetes de madera y solo de madera, o juguetes sin pilas o juguetes que solo apelen a la imaginación del niño...No sé si me explico bien...Comprueba si pega con tu contexto.

edit:

Veo que tu pregunta  ha sido unida a un hilo existente. Léelo.
Me gusta "planteamiento" sugerido arriba.


----------



## jprr

meryyou said:


> Je ne suis pas très sûre si cela a quelque chose à voir avec le sens de se positionner pour ou contre quelque chose ("prendre parti pour ou contre")


Pas exactement "pour" ou "contre"...
Mais il s'agit bien de se positionner par rapport à des options possibles.

...*postura* diferente:


> 2. f. Actitud que alguien adopta respecto de algún asunto.


 (DRAE)


----------



## meryyou

Hola:

Muchas gracias a los dos por vuestras respuestas.  Tanto "planteamiento" como "enfoque" encajan perfectamente con la idea.

Bonne journée !

María


----------

